# Von heute auf morgen CPU Temperatur zu hoch



## Kruppa2 (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Community, 
Ich habe seit heute das Problem das plötzlich meine Temperatur ohne Veränderung auf einmal ansteigt. Habe neue wärmeleitpaste draufgepackt und nochmal ordentlich drauf geachtet das der Kopf auch richtig auf der CPU sitzt. Bios reset gemacht und jetzt fällt mir gerade nix ein ohne Austausch was ich machen könnte. Habt ihr eine Idee was es auf einmal sein könnte ? 


MfG


----------



## Gruberunfug (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kruppa2,

deine CPU läuft im Idle auf 98°C, wenn ich das richtig sehe. 
Da du in die Gruppe "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen schreibst, mutmaße ich, dass du eine AIO verwendest. 

Du meinst, dass das von Heute auf Morgen geschehen ist, daher würde ich spontan vermuten, dass die Pumpe deiner AIO defekt ist. 

Mehr kann ich mit diesen Infos grad leider nicht anfangen.


----------

